
10 Best Visual Studio Tips Tricks You Should Know - erjjones
http://dylanvester.com/2015/10/10-best-visual-studio-tips-tricks-you-should-know/
======
Methusalah
One I just discovered recently is ctrl+shift+v to cycle through code recently
copied to the clipboard.

------
gloves
Useful, thanks!

------
erjjones
ALT + F12 for Peek Definition is handy.

